# Stock Trailer Question



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Can they..._*yes.*_
Should they is more the question. :think:
Horses, all horses "bend" in the middle.
I have a long and lanky Thoroughbred just shy of 16 hands.
I have a semi-stock trailer, 4 horse. 
Fancy name for, I can make 2 dedicated stalls in front part of my trailer, close a slam gate and have a box stall configuration in the back part of my trailer *or* I can leave my gate open, either remove or slide the divider over and use my trailer as a slant-load...still holds 4 horses.
I had near heart failure as I swore the other day {literally} as my horse decided he was not waiting for me to back him off but going to follow me off walking forward off the trailer...
I swore he would get stuck half-way turned...he didn't, but I was one unhappy person.:-x
My horses are made to back off as it is safer for them unloading this way with a step down like I have. 
My trailer sits higher than many stocks, _much higher_, and it concerns me of a slip of hoof and down a horse may go...
So, in answer yes _they could_ turn around if they were made to...slowly and with caution.
Again, the _should they_ though turn around to exit and is it safe for them to unload in this manner is the better question.
I also have a straight load trailer...so they better back-off is good practice for them so any trailer I use my horses load in or out of easily.
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## ISpyMagpie (Jul 14, 2017)

Thanks, Horselovinguy, for replying. 

I don't disagree with your comments on whether a horse should walk forward from a trailer. I am going to be helping a friend whose horse is having surgery on a rear leg, so in this case it will be easier on the horse to come out forward. We are borrowing a stock trailer to bring him home.

May I ask how wide your trailer is, and how high off the ground? I'm not really familiar with stock trailers. How high are they usually?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

He should be fine. 

My old 16.1 hand _long_ gelding used to turn around in my parents tiny dark stock trailer. I don't know how wide it was, but he would "scrape" his shoulder and hindquarters along the walls to turn around. 

He was fine. Your ought to be fine too, for what you are needing it for! Maybe just pay attention to which way you turn him around, so he doesn't have to pivot on the leg that just had surgery.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

My friends have stock trailers with 15" tires. My trailer has 16" tires on it like you find on some of those huge camping trailers...my trailer is _only_ a trailer, no special anything to it. It is a 4 horse though so heftier in build.
I am 5'7" tall and can only tell you depending upon where it is I park to load/unload it is a very large step up for me...exact in inches, IDK.. 
I'm guessing my trailer stance is in the area of 14" off the ground average...sometimes it can be more sometimes less depending upon topography. I know if I miss hopping in I crack my shin about 2" below my knee and it is* not* a good feeling!! :twisted:
My trailer is 6 1/2' wide inside horse compartment measurement.
My trailer is not quite 7'6" high, almost though inside matted floor to ceiling.
If you are borrowing a trailer, maybe look for one with a ramp load instead of a step up if the horse is accustomed to ramps.

Speak to the hospital staff about what way is better for a horse to unload who has had this leg surgery...
A hind leg you are referring to a lot of bending in the leg as it must compress greatly in the joints to then expand to step down and that may be more "force" applied than is realized when stepping forward off.
Most equine hospitals have loading ramp areas for trailers. Some of those ramps are adjustable in height so a incline but no step up or down off is needed.
I would also be very concerned with the "torque" to the leg if the horse must pivot to turn around in the trailer in a tighter confined space...again speak to that hospital staff to safeguard this animals journey home to heal.
I truly think there is less risk backing off as the horse should instinctively put bad leg down first while keeping his good leg as the weight holder. 
Once the now injured leg has been placed, and is stable and "locked" he can then lower in a controlled movement the rest of his body off the trailer.
To go forward off he has to "jump" down and land solidly with his hind feet not lower slowly and very controlled.

If you have access to the trailer go out and try it yourself...
Walk off forward means jump and hit harder..
Step off backward you do use your other limb for support of your weight...

Please though confer with that hospital staff for best outcome for the horse...
Best of luck with the trip home.
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have a 4-horse open stock that is 6'6" W x 7'6" high.. My 16.1H fella has never had any trouble turning around and walking out.

My horses are broke to death trail horses and can turn into pretzels when they have to, and when they don't have to.

My insulin resistant horse is 15.3H and dealing with a self-inflicted sore shoulder. My barn aisle is only wide enough to get a 17CuFt dump cart down it (maybe three feet or a little more?), yet I have watched him turn himself around, dozens of times, to walk out of the barn.

If you're letting the horse ride in the back portion of the trailer, *be sure to un-hook the horse from the trailer tie before you open the back door, so he doesn't try to charge out backward and he is still tied to the trailer.*

If possible try to turn the horse in the direction that will put the least amount of pressure on the hock that had surgery --- even though the horse will be high on pain killers.

If you put the horse up front, he will have to "easy back" unti his chest gets to the butt bar and you can then turn him around and let him walk off. If he is a horse that likes to rush out of the trailer, someone with a firm arm is going to have to hold the lead rope and convince him he really does have to "easy back" if he values his bad hock

I always unload in the grass, after a trip to the vet. Hopefully it won't be pouring rain when you get him home


----------

